# Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible



## Scott (Sep 6, 2005)

I recently received and havee been using the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, which is in the NIV. I like it quite a bit. It is edited by Richard Pratt. The notes are good. A very useful feature to me is that the notes cross-reference portions of reformed confessional standards that cite the relevant biblical passage for authority. For example, the note on 1 Tim. 1:8 notes that the Larger Catechism question 94 uses it as a proof text. I have found this useful. It also has the reformed confessions and catechisms include in it. I like it better than the Geneva Study Bible which I have been using. 

It is only in the NIV.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> I recently received and havee been using the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, which is in the NIV. I like it quite a bit. It is edited by Richard Pratt. The notes are good. A very useful feature to me is that the notes cross-reference portions of reformed confessional standards that cite the relevant biblical passage for authority. For example, the note on 1 Tim. 1:8 notes that the Larger Catechism question 94 uses it as a proof text. I have found this useful. It also has the reformed confessions and catechisms include in it. I like it better than the Geneva Study Bible which I have been using.
> 
> It is only in the NIV.



This is also the one I use...I enjoy it very much especially for the confessions that you mentioned...If only the ESV....


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 6, 2005)

The linking of each verse throughout the entire Bible to the confessional sections for which they are used as proof-texts is a _*HUGE*_ benefit this study Bible provides, so as to develop and regularly nurture a systematic theological thought pattern with regard to the Scriptures in the mind of the reader, which is made even more useful by the fact that the Westminster Standards _and_ the Three Forms of Unity are both included, and linked in that manner. And while the downfall is its use of the NIV, I think it is wise for every Christian to own one NIV Bible for reference, simply because so many people and ministries use it - and given that, what better an NIV Bible could one hope for?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2005)

I got to see one a few weeks ago at Church. It is an awesome book. To bad it isn't in some other translation.


----------



## Swampguy (Sep 6, 2005)

Is it only in the NIV? I prefer ESV, what about the Reformation Study Bible?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> Is it only in the NIV? I prefer ESV, what about the Reformation Study Bible?



The _Reformation Study Bible_ is a revision of the _New Geneva Study Bible_, and is similar to the _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ with regard to the notes and articles. The benefit it has is that it comes in NKJV and ESV - and disadvantage is that it does not have the Reformed confessional standards in the back, and thus also does not have the linking of verses to them throughout the footnotes of the Scriptural text. I do not currently own one, but I plan to get one eventually, as I believe each of the two study Bibles has its own advantages, not to mention them both having different articles and notes to read as well.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> Is it only in the NIV? I prefer ESV, what about the Reformation Study Bible?



Would you believe that they don't even have maps? How can you say that the gospel is present from Genesis to the maps if there are no maps?!?!


----------



## Swampguy (Sep 6, 2005)

No Maps!!!! this can not be so!!!

[Edited on 9-6-2005 by Swampguy]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh No, Someone has deleted from the book? There is a warning against that. Broadman Holman will have someones head.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the old Reformation Study Bible in NKJV... 

NIV isn't for me...

[Edited on 9-6-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I like the old Reformation Study Bible in NKJV...
> 
> NIV isn't for me...
> ...



I have a Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible as well as an ESV. What I do is read a chapter in ESV then check out the study notes for that chapter in the study Bible. It works out pretty well.

Now if I could get the Majority Text and these study notes in one place, I would be good to go.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 6, 2005)

"Hey! I think we've overlooked another _niche_ market. Yea, we've got the Prophecy Bible, the Women's Bible, Men's, Boy's, Girl's, Soldier's, Hermaphrodite's, Baptists, Mennonites, Soul-Winner's, Teens, Baby-Boomer's, and Gay Bible; not to mention the Rock-n-Roll Bible, the Cowboy Bible, the Harley-Davidson Bible, and the Soccer-Mom Bible!

"We missed the _Reformed_ segment. Hoo boy! I'll bet there's cash in them thar pews!"

The Bible: a commodity. The NGSB, the SotRSB: another marketing success story.

The "Reformed church." Just another focus group. Whoopee. Now we are like everybody else.

I Sam. 8:5


----------

